# Switched reluctance motor: [email protected]@32kg/70lbs



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

Olaf-Lampe said:


> Hi Gents,
> here is a nice datasheet of a VSR motor...


Interesting, thanks.




> Especially max. Torque is a bit low.


 Err, not really, for a 24 HP (peak) motor. The 24 HP (18 kW) of peak power is at 6000 RPM. 28.8 Nm of torque * 100 rps (=6000 RPM) * 2 * pi ~= 18,100 W.

You just gear this motor down for more torque.

I wonder how the torque declines at higher speeds like the 15,000 RPM 
maximum.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

Coulomb said:


> Interesting, thanks.
> 
> Err, not really, for a 24 HP (peak) motor. The 24 HP (18 kW) of peak power is at 6000 RPM. 28.8 Nm of torque * 100 rps (=6000 RPM) * 2 * pi ~= 18,100 W.
> 
> ...


dawid posted links on voltage reduction in OZ I think, 12x power increases at high eff. on induction 1800 rpm 1/3 hp to 6000 & 4.7 hp using v/f control . no reason this would not work better with sr motor . this is the highest performance potential , saw one (link disapeared) 150 lbs, 20krpm, racing app. 750 con hp .(5 hp/lbs.) LTI says best start up torque of anything (no roter heating ) .check my posts in electric motors and controllers for some links . the links have more links. a days worth of reading.


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

what is the link to manufecturer?
seems i can't find it
thank you


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

gor said:


> what is the link to manufecturer?
> seems i can't find it
> thank you


first post in this thread has file (Emerson link), I created 2 threads one in motors the other in controllers called switched reluctance motors and drives instructions on the threads . in article links to manufactures are on page 39 , March 2010 of control engineering www.controleng.com/archive


----------



## Olaf-Lampe (Feb 24, 2010)

gor said:


> what is the link to manufecturer?
> seems i can't find it
> thank you


I found the datasheet at http://www.maccon.de/de/motoren/sondermotoren/sr.html
But they seem not to be the manufacturer of the RA-series.
-Olaf


----------

